# COMMANDS !!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

B 4 U ever get the new V - list the commands U want 2 teach - # 1 here or come that's the beginning - whoa or stay - will protect your pup !!!!!! this forum has so many great posts on how 2 teach - V consistent & reward when well done = lots of loVe - there R no short cuts !!!!! just takes work on your side - the V bred 2 please - give them your all & in return you get so much more - sorry - so many posts of what the owner Wants - I'm JUST TIRED OF THEM !!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

His NAME, was the first command.


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

"Kennel up" is a top on our list. Bed time has been great because of this as well as quiet times during the day. He's a happier dog with a comfortable place to get away and we're happier too!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Fetch

and Feed me ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No and Leave it


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Just mastered remote and light switch, any one else running out of practical commands to teach?

I was thinking if only I can teach them to cook dinner, but then I know it would never make it to the table!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Data - PIKE's name should have been NO or drop that - he hears that enough LOL !!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gary - PIKE knows how 2 control the lights - never ever get the CLAPPER !!! LOL


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Datacan,

Was that just before the chomp or was that a successful "leave it"?  Great photo!! Please enter it in for this month if you can!

J


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

TAIsMom said:


> Datacan,
> 
> Was that just before the chomp or was that a successful "leave it"?  Great photo!! Please enter it in for this month if you can!
> 
> J


http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8965.msg69260/topicseen.html#new

------------------------->

Yet another useful command....


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Stack ;D


the **** birds 

single commands help


----------

